# get fat spells...



## philosobear (May 27, 2007)

Hey guys, here's a thought...has anyone ever tried using magic to get fat? 

Our minds are vastly powerful things and we live in a world of wonderful powers...so what can you do with hypnosis, voodoo, tantra, spirit work, or the sheer force of desire to make yourself or another person grow? 

Skeptics need not apply to this thread...let's just share the most colourful of our experiences, thoughts and fantasies...

Obesus, I'm praying you're gonna come through for me on this one...


----------



## Pookie (May 28, 2007)

I wouldnt wish it upon somebody unless with their consent because its unfair to will something that they might not like... do no harm. With consent of somebody it would be a cute thing to share. I know I created rituals to help with my eating disorder in the past, and it helped me gain control, never lost weight as was one implication of the casting, but did help me control the starving/binging cycle I was in.

I do believe in the power of the mind, in magic, in spells, rituals and meditations, and can only see that if you can believe in it yourself then it will help you on the way you want to be. The Goddess is beautiful in all her forms, and as our ancient ancestors saw, she is so beautiful when rounded, curved and plentiful, so I would like to think she would help us in aspiring to be that beautiful.


----------



## braindeadhead (May 28, 2007)

A fat spell guaranteed to work..

Get the subject to consume more calories then they burn. Allow the rest of the subject's life to work. Results vary based on family history and the individual's metabolism. Offer not valid in all fifty state, some restrictions apply, please consultant a doctor before beginning any changes in diet.

Some side-effects might occur included tightening close, increased grocery bills, an increase in fleshiness and an increased interest from FA's. 

View attachment rabbit_pancake.jpg


----------



## philosobear (May 28, 2007)

thanks Pookie, I agree that holding an image in mind is a powerful thing to do....

I guess I was assuming consent for the sake of this discussion....the other possibilities might make good stories, but no more!

what you say does pose another possible question...is it psychologically safe to ingage in get-fat voodoo? Your ritual sounded like it was carefully designed to be healing. One might have to take care on that front...


----------



## Obesus (May 28, 2007)

Naturally, I am here with guidance! Yes, the matter is clear that if someone wishes to be "on the gain" in a spiritual and integrated way, there are many inner matters to rectify and renovate. We live in a culture which is so anti-fat that it is an uphill struggle to _be_ fat, much less to become _consciously_ fat and to _purposefully_ gain. It is the classic shaman's problem of _intent_....intent must be clear, single-focused and single minded. The problem with most gaining folk is that huge areas of unconscious negativity from our culture are still in there and unresolved...even I have that problem. 

The solution is to integrate the gaining experience into the cultural, spiritual, personal and social life. That is a tall order, but that is why I founded the Ordo Ceresia Obesi Magna back in 1986...that was precisely my goal...it is a graded, four-degree system of slowly integrating the contents of the subconscious, conscious and superconscsious minds in a cultural and spiritual context which makes perfect sense...the megalithic culture of Malta...circa 2,500 BC...a culture which embraced the old values of the fattened and somnolent oracle, connecting earth and stars in constant dream.

There is obviously a lot more to all this, but this emboldens me to put the pathworkings back up on the old Obesonomicon site, which I took down a while ago...I never really had much interest in it, but it could still serve as a notebook for my own work...I do have a couple of decades' worth of journal notes as well...I suppose the resource might be valuable...:bow:


----------



## Obesus (May 28, 2007)

Philosobear's intent here is to fatten _himself_...he is a gainer...real practitioners of Holy Magick do not even dream of attempting to force their will upon anyone without their consent...that would constitute Black Magic in its' basest form. The result is usually a tremendous return of negative energies to the Black Magician. There is certainly a whole fantasy world of inducing someone else to gaining as in the stories of our friend, Wilson Barbers, but that is _all_ it is...fantasy. Our discussion here is about the power of the mind within oneself to create transformation....and that is indisputable. :bow: 



braindeadhead said:


> A fat spell guaranteed to work..
> 
> Get the subject to consume more calories then they burn. Allow the rest of the subject's life to work. Results vary based on family history and the individual's metabolism. Offer not valid in all fifty state, some restrictions apply, please consultant a doctor before beginning any changes in diet.
> 
> Some side-effects might occur included tightening close, increased grocery bills, an increase in fleshiness and an increased interest from FA's.


----------



## philosobear (May 28, 2007)

hey dude, nice to see you again...

yes, single pointed intent, supporting rituals, and getting beyond the deep dark negativity attached to fat...all highly relevant....

In terms of single-pointed intent...well, I don't do brilliantly well...it's something I need to work on....

I think it's really important to have rituals that give meaning to eating...we have plenty in 'normal' life, but if the desire to gain puts one out of synch with that, it can be bad news. Food is psychoactive, and if it's effects should be directed, and it's source honoured if it is going to bring bodily and mental health. 

As for getting beyond the cultural inhibitions...perhaps that really is something only shared rituals can get past....a social problem may be best addressed in groups. And that is perhaps where our american brethren may have to lead...the English are notoriously poor at anything that resembles group therapy or public worship...and what might be needed is something a lot like a cross between the two!


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 28, 2007)

Muggles.  

I'm pretty sure I have a spell to sour milk and cause impotence though.


----------



## ataraxia (May 28, 2007)

philosobear said:


> what you say does pose another possible question...is it psychologically safe to ingage in get-fat voodoo? Your ritual sounded like it was carefully designed to be healing. One might have to take care on that front...



The trouble with magick is that it's _so_ psychologically sensitive. It's safe as long as you think it is... and *not* safe when you think it isn't. And you see where this is going - now that you've considered the possibility of danger, you won't be able to get it out of your head without some serious effort. The same goes for doubt - once you don't think it'll work, then it won't.

Sorry to be a downer, but magick is just plain hard.


----------



## Obesus (May 29, 2007)

I am told that computer programming is hard and takes time and energy and discipline and will to learn if you have never done it before and everyone tells you that you won't be any good at it and you are just wasting your time.

Magick is not about shortcuts...it is about marshalling all of one's aspects in an integrated and intentful way towards a desired and important goal....a new way of life, Yes, the goal may have dangerous aspects, but you have to figure out if you can work with them before you begin the journey. If you really don't have any apptitude or ability with computer programming, why go into it at all? Magick demands time, infinite patience, attention to details, mindfulness and one-pointed focus...in that respect, it mirrors the martial arts and, of course, they are not "easy" to learn if you have never done them before. The big questions...is that what I really want and will this aid my evolution as a sentient being have to be thought out carefully ahead of time and then if barriers remain, they must be worked on, inch by inch. Israel Regardie was quite wise in suggesting that anyone who is doing Magick should also be doing some form of therapy in order to deal with anything that might arise along the way...good advice from a master....these things do arise and they must be dealt with...Magick is a harder path than most would choose, but the rewards for success are also unusually higher than the average person would consider....:bow: 




ataraxia said:


> The trouble with magick is that it's _so_ psychologically sensitive. It's safe as long as you think it is... and *not* safe when you think it isn't. And you see where this is going - now that you've considered the possibility of danger, you won't be able to get it out of your head without some serious effort. The same goes for doubt - once you don't think it'll work, then it won't.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer, but magick is just plain hard.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 29, 2007)

abrakadabrah. monkey doo. i just put some fairy dust on joo.

Are you fat yet? i did the spell. really. i did. 

*Shoves a donut in your mouth when you're about to answer* See. It's how you get fat.


----------



## distanceFA (May 29, 2007)

I sold my soul to Satan once. I'm not kidding. I was like 12, I had wanted to be fat for as long as I could remember, and so I abondoned my Christian faith sense God wouldn't answer my Fat prayers and asked Satan to make me fat (I think I called him Lucifer so he felt less evil).

He never did make me fat. I left the Lucifer faith as well.


----------



## Pookie (May 29, 2007)

lol.... Satan IS part of the Christian faith... you never abandoned it at all.
Makes me laugh when people say I worship the devil... um no, he is YOUR creation, not mine.

Anyways, yes, my spell was to help heal myself to try and gain some control over the harm I was causing myself without wanting too. I dont think it dangerous to ask for help in maintaining my health and believing that I would be helped, even if you dont believe in the power of magic you have to believe in the power of our own minds and that something to strengthen our convictions to achieve something can only be positive in getting that goal.

I firmly believe in the power I can create, seen some amazing things that validate that and that which I dont believe would have happened without my input. I have proof of my beliefs which is more than millions of people have.


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 29, 2007)

Harness the power that Nature provides, young man.
If it is your sincere desire to be larger than life, (and by that I mean fat) embrace the loveliness and fat-producing properties of food.

Eat lush, whole food, and consider every meal a banquet. Make them full of your own ritual and mystery. 
Every meal an opportunity to embrace the magic.

A Break Fast​Preparation:
Set the table with a placemat, silverware. Find a nice view outside. Do not watch TV, music in the background is okay, but nothing jarring or too fast. You will need to concentrate.

Spell ingredients:
Whole milk or cream and plump, luscious blueberries on chewy granola full of nuts. Dense whole wheat bread toasted, spread with cashew butter and topped with raspberries. Maple Bacon, cooked to just crispy, glistening with fat. Your choice of coffee or tea, a juice, and more milk to drink.

Work the magic:
Sit at the table and admire the food for a moment. Begin to eat, slowly, with care to enjoy every mouthful, focusing on the food, nourishing and supporting you and your goal, to be large. Do not let worries of the day interfere with the enjoyment and possibilities of food. 

End:
When the food has been consumed, take one last look out the window, and a deep breath. Thank your body for it's strength and power, and sincerely wish that the food you have consumed will do as you ask, and make you big. Dishes, glasses and silver should be ritually cleansed and stored appropriately for the next spellcasting.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 29, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> abrakadabrah. monkey doo. i just put some fairy dust on joo.
> 
> Are you fat yet? i did the spell. really. i did.
> 
> *Shoves a donut in your mouth when you're about to answer* See. It's how you get fat.



OMG, that *totally* worked. I'm fat as hell now.


----------



## TallFatSue (May 29, 2007)

It all depends on what the definition of "magic" is. I don't believe in magic of the "fire burn, and caldron bubble" variety, but I do believe in the magic of a positive attitude, and the miracle that we exist at all on this spinning speck of dust in the cosmos. Some people expect magic to do their work for them.

I didn't try to gain so much weight, but I sure didn't try to stop either, and magic didn't have much to do with it. On the other hand, today my husband & I celebrate our silver anniversary, and despite some ups and downs, we seem to live charmed lives. A lot of it is great good fortune, but much of it is also having the simple good sense to make good decisions when opportunities presented themselves. Maybe that's the magic of it. I hated my size until I gave myself an attitude adjustment in high school, and now I know that obesity is one of the best things that ever happened to me. My fat helped teach me what is and is not truly important in life and forced me to think creatively. My fat also helped me learn how to set priorities. And of course learning to love my fat helped me realize that it was perfectly okay to be abby-normal and dance to the beat of a different drummer. Now that's magic.


----------



## philosobear (May 29, 2007)

ataraxia said:


> The trouble with magick is that it's _so_ psychologically sensitive. It's safe as long as you think it is... and *not* safe when you think it isn't. And you see where this is going - now that you've considered the possibility of danger, you won't be able to get it out of your head without some serious effort. The same goes for doubt - once you don't think it'll work, then it won't.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer, but magick is just plain hard.



fair enough!



Obesus said:


> I am told that computer programming is hard and takes time and energy and discipline and will to learn if you have never done it before and everyone tells you that you won't be any good at it and you are just wasting your time.
> 
> Magick is not about shortcuts...it is about marshalling all of one's aspects in an integrated and intentful way towards a desired and important goal....a new way of life, Yes, the goal may have dangerous aspects, but you have to figure out if you can work with them before you begin the journey. If you really don't have any apptitude or ability with computer programming, why go into it at all? Magick demands time, infinite patience, attention to details, mindfulness and one-pointed focus...in that respect, it mirrors the martial arts and, of course, they are not "easy" to learn if you have never done them before. The big questions...is that what I really want and will this aid my evolution as a sentient being have to be thought out carefully ahead of time and then if barriers remain, they must be worked on, inch by inch. Israel Regardie was quite wise in suggesting that anyone who is doing Magick should also be doing some form of therapy in order to deal with anything that might arise along the way...good advice from a master....these things do arise and they must be dealt with...Magick is a harder path than most would choose, but the rewards for success are also unusually higher than the average person would consider....:bow:



how I'm curious about the role of the fattened oracle in all this. I have to say I am at my very least oracular when stuffed with food. That may just be my reaction, or a may be doing it wrong! I read your quote of a description of a fat female oracle in a previous thread. It was a vivid passage, but did not give much of the how or the why of what was going on...could you sketch in some of the blanks for me? 



Pookie said:


> lol.... Satan IS part of the Christian faith... you never abandoned it at all.
> Makes me laugh when people say I worship the devil... um no, he is YOUR creation, not mine.
> 
> Anyways, yes, my spell was to help heal myself to try and gain some control over the harm I was causing myself without wanting too. I dont think it dangerous to ask for help in maintaining my health and believing that I would be helped, even if you dont believe in the power of magic you have to believe in the power of our own minds and that something to strengthen our convictions to achieve something can only be positive in getting that goal.
> ...



thanks for sharing, dude



Kimberleigh said:


> Harness the power that Nature provides, young man.
> If it is your sincere desire to be larger than life, (and by that I mean fat) embrace the loveliness and fat-producing properties of food.
> 
> Eat lush, whole food, and consider every meal a banquet. Make them full of your own ritual and mystery.
> ...



like normal, but with more dignity. Does the spell involve good company?



TallFatSue said:


> It all depends on what the definition of "magic" is. I don't believe in magic of the "fire burn, and caldron bubble" variety, but I do believe in the magic of a positive attitude, and the miracle that we exist at all on this spinning speck of dust in the cosmos. Some people expect magic to do their work for them.
> 
> I didn't try to gain so much weight, but I sure didn't try to stop either, and magic didn't have much to do with it. On the other hand, today my husband & I celebrate our silver anniversary, and despite some ups and downs, we seem to live charmed lives. A lot of it is great good fortune, but much of it is also having the simple good sense to make good decisions when opportunities presented themselves. Maybe that's the magic of it. I hated my size until I gave myself an attitude adjustment in high school, and now I know that obesity is one of the best things that ever happened to me. My fat helped teach me what is and is not truly important in life and forced me to think creatively. My fat also helped me learn how to set priorities. And of course learning to love my fat helped me realize that it was perfectly okay to be abby-normal and dance to the beat of a different drummer. Now that's magic.



well said and true. thanks


----------



## Obesus (May 29, 2007)

...precisely why it is the tradition to discuss such matters in the private areas of the temple, away from the profana..the area where the public meets...under the sign of silence...the statue of Harpocrates, guardian of the Mysteries. I thank you for the reminder to "Know, to dare, to will and to *remain **silent*!" :bow:


----------



## alienlanes (May 29, 2007)

Obesus said:


> a cultural and spiritual context which makes perfect sense...the megalithic culture of Malta...circa 2,500 BC...a culture which embraced the old values of the fattened and somnolent oracle, connecting earth and stars in constant dream.



Wait, you're not the guy who wrote that _Apocalypse Culture_ article, are you ? 

'cause if so, _*genuflects*_


----------



## alienlanes (May 29, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ...precisely why it is the tradition to discuss such matters in the private areas of the temple, away from the profana..the area where the public meets...under the sign of silence...the statue of Harpocrates, guardian of the Mysteries. I thank you for the reminder to "Know, to dare, to will and to *remain **silent*!" :bow:



Ehh, in some sense everyone's a magician even if they don't know it. "Eat tons of donuts so you'll get bigger" seems like as good an example as any of "causing change in conformity with will"   .


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 29, 2007)

All joking aside, threads like this always make me cringe a bit. Every so often posts pop up where someone has read too much fat fiction and gets into their head that want a fat spell. 

A little help from a Witch.

Witchcraft and pagan faiths aren't like how they are portrayed those stupid fat fics. 

Spells are like prayers or blessings. Often done at certain times of the year under different phases of the moon and so on. Some people brew herbs, some use candles and others just words. It's a very personal thing.

If your intentions are selfish or harmful, it's doomed to fail right from the start. 

A "muggle," for lack of a better word, could read aloud from a Witch's book of shadows and not damn thing would happen.


----------



## philosobear (May 29, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> All joking aside, threads like this always make me cringe a bit. Every so often posts pop up where someone has read too much fat fiction and gets into their head that want a fat spell.
> 
> A little help from a Witch.
> 
> ...



that's understandable. If you care about something, you will always cringe when people talk about it in an uninformed or non-serious way. I don't often discuss music for the same reason. This thread was always going to be a mixture of fantasy, sarcastic contributions and genuine ones. Don't sweat it, sincerity is welcome, and the rest does no harm...


----------



## Obesus (May 29, 2007)

Yea, verily, the very same Timothy O'Neill aka Damian 1247 yada yada...the interesting thing is that there have only been a couple of times when those two articles ("Disciples of Flesh" and "Surgeons and Gluttons" in the later edition") seem to have hit a chord out in the collective mind...the NY Times quoted them when the BBC did that bit on the wife-fattening farms of Mauritania and the San Jose Mercury gave me a thumbs down for "classic screed!"...I know the articles I wrote for Apocalypse Culture were pirated for separate publication in Amsterdam...probably the doing of my one of my art friends over there...but other than just, just a couple of emails, mostly from Transexuals, who found something resonant in the article. I took their responses with the highest respect and I did feel that the articles had some kind of seed-planting effect somewhere...I think a better thing than genuflection would be offering me a symbolic (and electronic) bowl of millet and butter, sacred to Demeter and the nameless gods and goddesses of the Maltese culture...at least, you do convince me that the Obesonomicon needs to be...the time is here...there are those two articles, which sorely need updating, my article on the Tantra of the Belly from Occulture and a few more odds and ends, including some stories written specifically with the magical viewpoint on the gaining experience...not the usual kind...written from within the experience! could be nifty! :bow: 




SlackerFA said:


> Wait, you're not the guy who wrote that _Apocalypse Culture_ article, are you ?
> 
> 'cause if so, _*genuflects*_


----------



## Obesus (May 29, 2007)

It is always a pleasure when you post and I think your post captures the very ritual and sacred quality of the fattening experience...it is a Mystery when placed in the context of the Suchness and the Emptiness...as our friend Hotei demonstrates....many thanks for your refreshing Wisdom!



Kimberleigh said:


> Harness the power that Nature provides, young man.
> If it is your sincere desire to be larger than life, (and by that I mean fat) embrace the loveliness and fat-producing properties of food.
> 
> Eat lush, whole food, and consider every meal a banquet. Make them full of your own ritual and mystery.
> ...


----------



## Obesus (May 29, 2007)

The only problem is the counter-programming from the culture in which we live! That level of conditioning exists at such a profoundly bathyspheric depth that we must needs something like a diving bell to get down there! The magickal option does work to slowly, ever so slowly cut down to the levels where the negativity resides and to slowly replace it with a healthy attitude of self-acceptance and a genuinely Tantric understanding and experience of fat! My old friend, Joseph Caezza, once wrote a brilliant article on fat holy men...if you notice, most of the Taoist, HIndu and Tantric masters were either rail thin or fatter than heck! This is a result of the Lifeforce and how different bodies react to its' enhancement and propagation. Some Masters with vast bellies use them like electric batteries, to store the refined Lifeforce and to circulate it in an alchemical manner...the belly and intestines are the real alchemical furnace...the Athanor! Hmmmmm..I run a nonprofit called the Athanor Institute...could it be?!!!!  



SlackerFA said:


> Ehh, in some sense everyone's a magician even if they don't know it. "Eat tons of donuts so you'll get bigger" seems like as good an example as any of "causing change in conformity with will"   .


----------



## philosobear (May 29, 2007)

Obesus said:


> Obesonomicon needs to be...the time is here...there are those two articles, which sorely need updating, my article on the Tantra of the Belly from Occulture and a few more odds and ends, including some stories written specifically with the magical viewpoint on the gaining experience...not the usual kind...written from within the experience! could be nifty! :bow:



you said it dude...nifty as hell, and perhaps enlightening...


----------



## ataraxia (May 29, 2007)

Obesus said:


> I am told that computer programming is hard and takes time and energy and discipline and will to learn if you have never done it before and everyone tells you that you won't be any good at it and you are just wasting your time.
> 
> Magick is not about shortcuts...it is about marshalling all of one's aspects in an integrated and intentful way towards a desired and important goal....a new way of life, Yes, the goal may have dangerous aspects, but you have to figure out if you can work with them before you begin the journey. If you really don't have any apptitude or ability with computer programming, why go into it at all? Magick demands time, infinite patience, attention to details, mindfulness and one-pointed focus...in that respect, it mirrors the martial arts and, of course, they are not "easy" to learn if you have never done them before. The big questions...is that what I really want and will this aid my evolution as a sentient being have to be thought out carefully ahead of time and then if barriers remain, they must be worked on, inch by inch. Israel Regardie was quite wise in suggesting that anyone who is doing Magick should also be doing some form of therapy in order to deal with anything that might arise along the way...good advice from a master....these things do arise and they must be dealt with...Magick is a harder path than most would choose, but the rewards for success are also unusually higher than the average person would consider....:bow:



I'm scratching my head a little here... I'm not sure whether you're agreeing with me or arguing. Hopefully more agreeing, since I agree with this post. I never meant to tell him he would fail outright, I just wanted to get him thinking a little deeper. I can see I was a bit tough, though.


----------



## philosobear (May 29, 2007)

dudes, deep thinking talk is much welcomed...it is part of what I was hoping for...thanks to both of you! 

take care, 
P.B.


----------



## ataraxia (May 29, 2007)

philosobear said:


> dudes, deep thinking talk is much welcomed...it is part of what I was hoping for...thanks to both of you!



Back when this site first switched over to the new software (Sept '05), myself, Obesus, Fatlane (wherever he is now), and a few others used to talk quite a bit about various esoteria (and also the pop culture stuff associated with it). You can probably still find my old Discordian posts if you search for them.

Mostly I stay out of this stuff nowadays, just a bit burned out, I guess. Also magick-practitioners, much like most other enthusiasts for uncommon things, tend to be very contentious on the subject. (Look at the infighting that characterizes metalheads or Linux geeks for some other examples...) I don't have the energy to really participate in that kind of high-energy discussion anymore - it's very easy to be misunderstood and some real hard feelings can come from that.


----------



## philosobear (May 29, 2007)

that was before my time, but worth a search...any direct links appreciated...

bear in mind that I talk a lot and act little, so half of the daft ideas I bandy around don't get anywhere near the real world, and most of the serious ideas I disrespect by musing on them so casually are at least accorded the honour of inaction! 

as for protecting ideas you care about...I understand...dude, do you see me ANYWHERE NEAR Hyde Park these days?!

all 't' best!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 29, 2007)

I never tried magic to get fat but I have tried magic to get skinny.... didn't work :doh:  :blush:


----------



## ataraxia (May 29, 2007)

philosobear said:


> that was before my time, but worth a search...any direct links appreciated...



Just use the forum search top find it.



philosobear said:


> bear in mind that I talk a lot and act little, so half of the daft ideas I bandy around don't get anywhere near the real world, and most of the serious ideas I disrespect by musing on them so casually are at least accorded the honour of inaction!



I understand this very well. I am, for instance, a terrible magician.



philosobear said:


> as for protecting ideas you care about...I understand...dude, do you see me ANYWHERE NEAR Hyde Park these days?!



I do my best never to go in there. I was one of the loud protesters when it was first created (and still stand by it) - I just don't see the need to make a place for people to flame and troll here. Sure, we need an outlet, but that outlet ought to be *some other site entirely*.


----------



## Obesus (May 30, 2007)

...since I think a major misperception on the part of some of the posters here is that Magick exists as some kind of "cheat" on attaining deep goals in life...I wanted to make it clear that Magick is an intensive and extensive practice, not the "skate-through" approach depicted on TV and in the movies...I just tailgated on your comments...thanks for posting, which! :bow: 



ataraxia said:


> I'm scratching my head a little here... I'm not sure whether you're agreeing with me or arguing. Hopefully more agreeing, since I agree with this post. I never meant to tell him he would fail outright, I just wanted to get him thinking a little deeper. I can see I was a bit tough, though.


----------



## Obesus (May 30, 2007)

...is that most of the women that I have been involved with have started out large but have steadily become more slender....the effect, I suppose of my work with the Lifeforce energy...it seems to speed up their metabolisms in a dramatic way! I have thought of renting myself out as a weight-loss plan, but I think my ethics would get in the way! Being a BHM more than a dedicated FA, I am attracted to women of all weights and sizes, so it usually has not been an issue...but it has happened remarkably consistenly! :bow: 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I never tried magic to get fat but I have tried magic to get skinny.... didn't work :doh:  :blush:


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 30, 2007)

flaborious mountaino growate!!! -waves wand-


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 30, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I never tried magic to get fat but I have tried magic to get skinny.... didn't work :doh:  :blush:



Yep, me too and my results were the same as yours.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 30, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yep, me too and my results were the same as yours.



aww lilly you should try my spell that i posted earlier lol


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 3, 2007)

A Fat Spell
Hmm...yeah that would be nice because I know a lot of people that I'd put a Fat Spell on so they can see what it feels like to be overweight. I wish I was 125lbs but some people want ice water in hell but they arent going to get that so I'm not going to worry about loosing weight I want to loose 30lbs and thats about it but if it does not happen than I'm not going to wonder what people are going to say when I go to see them this summer they'll probably say oh she's put on more weight since we last saw her


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jun 4, 2007)

hehe would be nice to have a spell that would society realize that real beautly lies in curves


----------



## Koldun (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm *really* good with cooking magic. But I've never tried a weight gain spell....or a weight loss spell for that matter...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 4, 2007)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> A Fat Spell
> Hmm..*.yeah that would be nice because I know a lot of people that I'd put a Fat Spell on so they can see what it feels like to be overweight.* I wish I was 125lbs but some people want ice water in hell but they arent going to get that so I'm not going to worry about loosing weight I want to loose 30lbs and thats about it but if it does not happen than I'm not going to wonder what people are going to say when I go to see them this summer they'll probably say oh she's put on more weight since we last saw her




LOL- I like how you think, Lady


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you Green-eyed-fairy for telling me you like how I think


----------

